
Math is racist: How data is driving inequality - bootload
http://money.cnn.com/2016/09/06/technology/weapons-of-math-destruction/index.html
======
c3534l
There may be some interesting things to be said for the misapplication of data
models, but the author did such a hack job on the subject, the people who read
that article are only going to be misinformed and angry.

------
ankurdhama
I just found that my keyboard is racist too.

------
wruza
tl;dr: average may differ from specific.

